# New Haburn members in the family



## Hexis (Feb 28, 2017)

My custom order arrived today from Haburn:
Oblique damascus integral 275mm suji with exhibition grade curly koa
Oblique damascus integral 100mm parer with exhibition grade curly koa

They are stunning in person. The koa is crazy. The damascus pattern is beautiful. They are just utterly wonderful.

They are joining a nice little family.













Catchside San Mai Petty
Haburn San Mai Damascus Western Gyoto
Isaiah Schroeder Damascus Yanagiba
Haburn Damascus Sujihiki
Haburn 52100 Honesuki
Haburn Damascus Paring

(upper right to bottom left)

I really do need to setup some real lighting and take decent photos. Some day.


----------



## YG420 (Feb 28, 2017)

Dope collection!


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 28, 2017)

DAMN!


----------



## preizzo (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow &#128525;


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 28, 2017)

DAANNNNGGGGG! Awesome group of knives! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 28, 2017)

"joining a small family"?!? Perhaps more like a imperial iron dynasty. Wow! :eek2:


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 28, 2017)

That damascus petty from Haburn is the second most attractive blade I think he's made. It's an absolute beauty.


----------



## valgard (Mar 1, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> That damascus petty from Haburn is the second most attractive blade I think he's made. It's an absolute beauty.


I agree, that paring knife stands out even amongst that bunch.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 20, 2017)

fantastic, very we'll done and congratulations!


----------

